# vertical turbine pump



## المهندس الحالم (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت محتاج ملف اوتوكاد لغرفة مضخات مكافحة حريق 
بس الغرفة فوق الخزان
ولذلك المضخات هتكون من النوع vertical turbine pump 
فمحتاج اوتوكاد يوضح شكل الغرفة وتوزيعة المضخات ووضعية المحابس .. الخ 


وشكرا مقدما


----------

